# input dynamisch beeinflussen



## Freaki (5. Mai 2008)

HALLO
habe folgende Scripts:

PHP DATEI-DATEI


```
echo '<head>';
echo '
<script type="text/javascript">


function wechsle_load(set) 

{
for (var x = 0; x < set;x++)

{
	




  document.bewerbung.s_nachweis[x].disabled = true;
	
}

}



function wechsle_art4(anzahl) 

{





if (document.bewerbung.charts[anzahl].checked == true) {
	var deaktiviert = false;

}
else {

var deaktiviert = true;

}
	

document.bewerbung.s_nachweis[anzahl].disabled = deaktiviert;




}




</script>
';




echo '</head>';
echo '<body onload="wechsle_load(set);">';

<input onclick="javascript:wechsle_art4('.$kai.');" type="checkbox" name="charts" value="'.$chartname.'">


for ($p = 0;$p < $menge_bewertungdj6a-1;$p++) {
echo '<tr><td  class="div1"><input name="s_nachweis[]" type="file" class="inputfeed1xxx"></td><tr>'; // value="'.$abfrag_profil_form24.'"

}

.
.
.
```

WENN ICH BEI DEM FILE FEL [] wegmache, gehts, aber ladet nix hoch. darum muss ich das drin lassen, dann bekomme ich aber javascript gfehler. objekt null!


----------



## nocxsville (5. Mai 2008)

Falsche Sprache, falsches Forum...


----------



## Freaki (5. Mai 2008)

also nur weil ich die ausgabe mit php realisiere
ist da trotzdem javascript drin! aber egal


----------



## nocxsville (5. Mai 2008)

Ja dies hier ist aber ein Java-Forum. Javascript hat mit Java nix zu tun.


----------

